# Crypto ID please



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks for me as undulata


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

i this this is undulata , its difference with i posting before


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Last one looks for my more as walkerii


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

i think walkeri is difference, this is my walkeri


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Flower doesn´t lie... I am wrong.


----------

